# *** 333 VIDEOS of 4444 FAT PUPPIES ***



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

7 1/2 week old pups. This is a new field about 30 minutes from the house.
These pups should be ready for their Mondioring I in a week. The precise Schutzhund routine is going to take a couple years. Just kidding.
Candy, I put the music in just for you and Anne K. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbu11Y4SruQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tx5MaGH0DK8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYnk0sI7vBk


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Sweet Tim ;-) All the pups look great!! Are you ready for them all to go to their new homes?!

And thanks for the added music....I needed a wake up call


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Candy Eggert said:


> Sweet Tim ;-) All the pups look great!! Are you ready for them all to go to their new homes?!
> 
> And thanks for the added music....I needed a wake up call


Yeah I'm ready to kick them out! I'm tired,they poo too much, they are loud, and they rip my pants. They are not as fun to be around now that they hurt when they bite.
Was the music right?
I was gonna go with some Hank Williams Jr. but........


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Didn't I see a Fida vido once with some nice reggae?

Love the flying puppy vids:-D


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Didn't I see a Fida vido once with some nice reggae?
> 
> Love the flying puppy vids:-D


Yeah, I think it was Carna. I didn't know you rolled that way Jen. I have a new reggae song planned for Carna with the longboard skateboard, cliff jumping, and who knows what else


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

The music was right, and might I say, much better than tupac 

Nice puppies!

My favorite part was when you turned the entire pack of them loose upon your assistants. "defend yourself" indeed... :lol: \\/


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

you mean you didn't have to turn the music down this time Anna?
Poor April's neck was mauled!!!


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Good stuff. Nice pups good music and great work!!! Keep it up Tim!!!=D>


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yeah I'm ready to kick them out! I'm tired,they poo too much, they are loud, and they rip my pants. They are not as fun to be around now that they hurt when they bite.
> Was the music right?
> I was gonna go with some Hank Williams Jr. but........


Landsharks are soooooooooooo adorable, when they're ON somebody else ;-)~ It's kind of like childbrith, you forget what the pain is like until you do it again!! 

You GO Hank Williams and you're off the Christmas list 

I don't care what Anna says....MORE Tupac! Or maybe some sentimental Ememin...8 Mile?!?!?!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Candy Eggert said:


> Landsharks are soooooooooooo adorable, when they're ON somebody else ;-)~ It's kind of like childbrith, you forget what the pain is like until you do it again!!
> 
> You GO Hank Williams and you're off the Christmas list
> 
> I don't care what Anna says....MORE Tupac! Or maybe some sentimental Ememin...8 Mile?!?!?!


Alright alright settle down, no Hank then!!! I guess David Allen Cole is out of the running too.
You like the softer side of Eminem I see, not the murderous raping and pillaging type songs. You California girls are just too sweet LMAO.
Anna is probably more of the Notorious Big type of a gal.
I can see a fight brewing already!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Wade Morrell said:


> Good stuff. Nice pups good music and great work!!! Keep it up Tim!!!=D>


Thank you Wade


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So this is why every time I see a vid of your pups they look exhausted. THats great. They will have good work ethic or something.

Seriously though, I loved the little Mondio 1 routine. Soon, that WILL be the exercise. LOL


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yeah, I think it was Carna. I didn't know you rolled that way Jen. I have a new reggae song planned for Carna with the longboard skateboard, cliff jumping, and who knows what else


Rrrrrastafari :mrgreen:
A little big mountain skiing would be nice....

I am thinking bout you kickin' it old school for her, maybe something from The Harder They Come? You know....."the harder they come, the harder they fall...one and all"



anyone?
8):-D:-D


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

WHo takes your piss test for you ???


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I am thinking bout you kickin' it old school for her, maybe something from The Harder They Come?



I'm old. I mean mature.

I saw the movie when it came out.

http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi2532507929/


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> you mean you didn't have to turn the music down this time Anna?
> Poor April's neck was mauled!!!


That's good...everyone knows that REAL and SERIOUS dogs go for the throat....best tactical advantage.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> WHo takes your piss test for you ???


Dude....this is BC! There are no piss tests here, who would you get to work? :lol: 

I don't smoke by the way....maybe Candy lives the Thug Life though? She is into Tupac


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Dude....this is BC! There are no piss tests here, who would you get to work? :lol:
> 
> I don't smoke by the way....maybe Candy lives the Thug Life though? She is into Tupac


Cali Candy loves the coffee shop


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Dude....this is BC! There are no piss tests here, who would you get to work? :lol:


In Alberta if you are still able to piss, that's good enough.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> In Alberta if you are still able to piss, that's good enough.


I honestly nearly spit Dr. Pepper all over my laptop when I read this.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jenifer, first off I don't believe you can resist that BC bud!
Here is what I'm thinking for the next Carna video of me and her frolicking through the tall grass and letting the wind try to blow my knotty dreads. Skateboarding, cliff jumping and lots of frisbee work.
Where is Anna from????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6r_MVjY9p0&feature=related


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Tim the pups look so good keep up the great work=D>


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Tim thats just NOT right to [email protected]#k up a Bob Marley song!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Jenifer, first off I don't believe you can resist that BC bud!
> Here is what I'm thinking for the next Carna video of me and her frolicking through the tall grass and letting the wind try to blow my knotty dreads. Skateboarding, cliff jumping and lots of frisbee work.
> Where is Anna from????
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6r_MVjY9p0&feature=related


Jah would approve I think:-D

Not sure about Anna...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

The puppies thank you for the kind words. Are you trialing again at the end of August?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jah Jah live? Who da cap fit, let them wear it?
Jeniffer I know you have a SEEDY past for sure now!!!
Spitting lingo like Jah.8)


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes! I hope you can come join us!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Jah Jah live? Who da cap fit, let them wear it?
> Jeniffer I know you have a SEEDY past for sure now!!!
> Spitting lingo like Jah.8)


You are as funny as your buddy Lepic=D>:mrgreen: 

This board is full of bald-head, babylon lovin' beasts. I plead the fifth. [-([-( :-#

I assure you I am drug free...sorry to dissapoint. :razz:

My body is my temple.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Where is Anna from????


 
Originally, or as of now?

I'm not telling, but Candy knows already 

At least that last song has somewhat a tune to it...:-s


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> Originally, or as of now?
> 
> I'm not telling, but Candy knows already
> 
> At least that last song has somewhat a tune to it...:-s


Both places.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

The puppies look great, the video was well put together. I am jelous, I wish I had a good camera man and the equipment, internet speed, and ability to get good quality video.
Great job Tim!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> The puppies look great, the video was well put together. I am jelous, I wish I had a good camera man and the equipment, internet speed, and ability to get good quality video.
> Great job Tim!



Getting the video is hard for me too. Thankfully somebody helped. If you get the video I'll put the Loganhaus music video together. You already got a bunch of good video so it wouldn't be hard. You'd have to send me the videos on a DVD.
What do you think, death metal song. Wait, this is where I can throw in the David Allen Cole.
Music for Mike, huh?:-k
No Tupac for you LOL


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Getting the video is hard for me too. Thankfully somebody helped. If you get the video I'll put the Loganhaus music video together. You already got a bunch of good video so it wouldn't be hard. You'd have to send me the videos on a DVD.
> What do you think, death metal song. Wait, this is where I can throw in the David Allen Cole.
> Music for Mike, huh?:-k
> No Tupac for you LOL


David Allen Coe.....:-D that is funny! "ya never even called me by my name" LOL
Dude, I wouldn't even know how to put videos on a DVD
After all I live waaaay out here in the sticks of West Verginny!!
but even here in Hillbilly Hell, we do listen to Heavy Metal. 
how 'bout this guys....instead of finding me the right song, how bout finding me someone else to work here at the kennel full time. I need someone with good video skills, good kennel sanitation skills, and above all great decoy skills, with the ability to handle really grumpy dogs.
That'd be great!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> David Allen Coe.....:-D that is funny! "ya never even called me by my name" LOL
> Dude, I wouldn't even know how to put videos on a DVD
> After all I live waaaay out here in the sticks of West Verginny!!
> but even here in Hillbilly Hell, we do listen to Heavy Metal.
> ...


I BUTCHERED HIS NAME DAVID ALLEN COE.
Good luck finding someone, maybe you should have one of your deliverance buddy's kidnap a teenager for ya. Then you can mold him into what you want. I doubt the authorities would even care out there. J/J 

Cleanliness is my biggest concern since I'm dealing with much smaller property than you, so I'm a sh*t picking up machine. I use a sprayer w/ a 3/10 ratio of bleach daily and I'm always busy with just 4 dogs. I don't know how you do it without help, and such a big facility???


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I BUTCHERED HIS NAME DAVID ALLEN COE.
> Good luck finding someone, maybe you should have one of your deliverance buddy's kidnap a teenager for ya. Then you can mold him into what you want. I doubt the authorities would even care out there. J/J
> 
> Cleanliness is my biggest concern since I'm dealing with much smaller property than you, so I'm a sh*t picking up machine. I use a sprayer w/ a 3/10 ratio of bleach daily and I'm always busy with just 4 dogs. I don't know how you do it without help, and such a big facility???


Oh, I have good help....I am just looking for more help, that is all I meant.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

You need a decoy more than anything, huh. That sucks.
Well at least you do a good job w/ bite work on your puppies on your own.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> You need a decoy more than anything, huh. That sucks.
> Well at least you do a good job w/ bite work on your puppies on your own.


I just lost a very good decoy last week, I have a few average decoy's near me that are coming up to train with me a few times a week, but I am looking for a World Class suit decoy to hire full time again.
I have a guy in Germany in mind and also one in Holland now, but the logistics of getting them here longer than 90 days at a time is difficult. Hopefully I will have the Dutch KNPV decoy here soon on a 90 day work Visa. The ladies that work full time at the kennel are only for feeding, cleaning, and retrieve work with the single purpose detection only dogs. They also help with puppy socialization and trips to the vet and airport, but I do not let them handle the patrol dogs or do any type of decoy work.
I would like to hire one more kennel person, and another full time trainer.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

How do you go about finding these decoys from Holland and Germany?
Is that their (full time) job?
Wonder how long a persons body can last doing all that suit work.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> How do you go about finding these decoys from Holland and Germany?
> Is that their (full time) job?
> Wonder how long a persons body can last doing all that suit work.



Nice puppy work =D> I know that trainers looking for French decoys/trainers would run ads in the back of Sans Laisse. There is probably a similar magazine in Holland and Germany?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Nice puppy work =D> I know that trainers looking for French decoys/trainers would run ads in the back of Sans Laisse. There is probably a similar magazine in Holland and Germany?


I don't do Mondio Ring anymore, but why import decoys from Holland or Germany when there are plenty of Mexican Ring
decoys a short swim away. Also with 12 million "undocumented"
workers in the USof A there must be a couple with some bite
suit experience?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

I was under the impression that dog sports were not a working-class undertaking in Mexico.

I arrest a lot of them while driving. Maybe I'll ask.

I'd expect this response:

"Trabajo con perros? No todavia, pero soy puedo. Cuanto dinero?"


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Steven Lepic said:


> ...Cuanto dinero?"


Hehehe....


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> How do you go about finding these decoys from Holland and Germany?
> Is that their (full time) job?
> Wonder how long a persons body can last doing all that suit work.


 With the guy in Germany, we have a mutual friend here in the USA and the German guy comes highly recommended by him. I know the Dutch guy well and he is a SUPER suit decoy and also great with puppies. The Dutch guy is young and very wealthy due to a very sucessful family business in the Netherlands, he can come here without much trouble (no wife, no kids, nothing to hold him down)
I have talked to a few ring trainers in Mexico about working for me, but nothing has really impressed me with them. I would hire the right one though.
A good trainer does not have to be imported from Europe, but for sure I cant find the type of decoy I want in the local paper here either.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Mike, how about some Metallica, "Seek and Destroy"?


----------

